# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  H. IMAM ALI: Pesë Porosi

## Mexhid Yvejsi

PESË POROSI

   H. Imam Ali
     (600-661)


Mos shpresoni asgjë
Nga askush në këtë jetë,
Vetëm nga i Madhi Zot,
Që është Një dhe i Vërtetë.

Mos u frikësoni kurrë
Nga të ligat e huaja,
Por të keni frikë gjithmonë
Nga mëkatet e juaja.

Mos u turpëroni kurrë
Të thoni: nuk di!
Nëse ndokush ju pyet
Për çfarë skeni njohuri.

Por, përpiquni të mësoni
Atë që ju ka kaluar,
Dhe mos ngurroni kurrë
Për të mësuar, studiuar

Nuk ka kurrfarë mirësie
Në një trup pa krye,
As nuk ka besim
Një zemër që s'ka durim.

Përktheu nga anglishtja:
Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## Agim Metbala

> PESË POROSI
> 
>    H. Imam Ali
>      (600-661)
> 
> 
> Mos shpresoni asgjë
> Nga askush në këtë jetë,
> Vetëm nga i Madhi Zot,
> ...


*Përshëndetje z. Mexhid Yvejsi, bërët mirë se u anëtarësuat në Forumin më të madh në gjuhën shqipe, meqenëse keni çka ofroni lexuesve të forumit...

Ju dëshiroj punë të frytshme, në këtë drejtim jam i bindur se do të ipni në maksimum kontributin e shumëfisht! *

----------


## Besi3

*ku po i merrin ju kto porosi...*

----------


## mesia4ever

Deri qitash ky 'studiusi i feve' Mexhid Yvejsi ka qene me vahabistat, qitash e paska kthy CD tu kuka bo me bektashit. Kurre nuk i kuptuam, kurre nuk e kuptuan veten. :xx:

----------


## Fakir

> Deri qitash ky 'studiusi i feve' Mexhid Yvejsi ka qene me vahabistat, qitash e paska kthy CD tu kuka bo me bektashit. Kurre nuk i kuptuam, kurre nuk e kuptuan veten.


KURRE NUK ESHTE VONE QE NJERIU TE KTHEHET NE RRUGEN E DREJTE. Me kete nuk dua te them qe Bektashite jane ne Rrugen e Drejte, por mbasi jane pjese e atyre qe jane ne ate Rruge, ateher del se jane te drejte. :-)

----------


## mesia4ever

> KURRE NUK ESHTE VONE QE NJERIU TE KTHEHET NE RRUGEN E DREJTE. Me kete nuk dua te them qe Bektashite jane ne Rrugen e Drejte, por mbasi jane pjese e atyre qe jane ne ate Rruge, ateher del se jane te drejte. :-)


Bektashit jane sekti qe ka te beje me se paku me islamin e aq me pak dicka me te verteten. Bektashit krejt veprojne kunder asaj qe thote islami. Jane njerez te mire e te drejte, por skane te bejne asgje me islamin, per kete edhe vahabistat ju sulmojne teqet. :xx:

----------


## Fakir

> Bektashit jane sekti qe ka te beje me se paku me islamin e aq me pak dicka me te verteten. Bektashit krejt veprojne kunder asaj qe thote islami. Jane njerez te mire e te drejte, por skane te bejne asgje me islamin, per kete edhe vahabistat ju sulmojne teqet.


Jo jo Zotrote, nuk guxon qe  nje thes me molla per nje molle te prishur ta hudhesh komplet thesin. Keshtu eshte edhe me Bektashizmin. Mos i shiko individet, por shikoje thelbin e themeluesit sepse ai eshte Bektashizmi i vertete dhe aty do ta shofesh qe jo qe ka te beje me islamin, por si i tere sufizmi, eshte edhe zemra e islamit. (kshtu e kan quajtur Orientalist te ndryshem Sufizmin, nuk eshte nga une kjo)

----------


## a.xhelili

i pershendes. te gjith vellezerit e mi nga cdo tarikat... me nje koh kur vetem  shehleret bashin mjekrra.. ose kush ishte me mjekerr i thoshin dervish po tash nuk e di cka po ndodh se gjith muslimanet i pranoj e sidmos shqiptaret pa marr parasysh fe i takojn

----------


## woodstock

> KURRE NUK ESHTE VONE QE NJERIU TE KTHEHET NE RRUGEN E DREJTE. Me kete nuk dua te them qe Bektashite jane ne Rrugen e Drejte, por mbasi jane pjese e atyre qe jane ne ate Rruge, ateher del se jane te drejte. :-)


hahahaha....e vertete kjo...

"Bektashit jane sekti qe ka te beje me se paku me islamin e aq me pak dicka me te verteten. Bektashit krejt veprojne kunder asaj qe thote islami. Jane njerez te mire e te drejte, por skane te bejne asgje me islamin, per kete edhe vahabistat ju sulmojne teqet."

Jo more! Cka na thua,a mos po te duket se po e rrejsh vetveten...
Bektashizmi eshte FE ISLAME te tjerat, jane sekte te fliqura dhe skan gje me islamin..Kthehu rruges se drejt e mos i devijo nerezit

----------


## filon

Bektashit kur t'martohen mas pari ja qojn grun babes sheh me kqyr ai niher, me provu nje nat a po bon a jo, e masnej flejn vet me ta

Smundet me kon fe e mir, nese nuk te largon prej imoralitetit, absolut ska te baj kurgjo me islamin ky sekt

----------


## Fakir

> Bektashit kur t'martohen mas pari ja qojn grun babes sheh me kqyr ai niher, me provu nje nat a po bon a jo, e masnej flejn vet me ta
> 
> Smundet me kon fe e mir, nese nuk te largon prej imoralitetit, absolut ska te baj kurgjo me islamin ky sekt


o Zot! Fali mekataret te cilet i kane syte e verber dhe veshet e shurdher. Amin.


i Nderuar,

pergjegjjen me te mire Ty mundem me ta dhane me keto fjalet e Keshillave te Imam Aliu - Prijesit te Besimtareve te cilen Zt.Mexhidi e ka perkthyer:

Mos u frikësoni kurrë
Nga të ligat e huaja,
Por të keni frikë gjithmonë
Nga mëkatet e juaja.

Edhe Ti i Nderuar, leri mekatet e tjereve, shikoji mekatet e Tua qe po i ben nga mosdija apo ma mire te theme se si te kane thene.


Mos u turpëroni kurrë
Të thoni: nuk di!
Nëse ndokush ju pyet
Për çfarë skeni njohuri.

Edhe Ti i Nderuar, me mir thuaj s`di per ate qe me te vertete nuk e din dhe nuk ke njohuri.

Por, përpiquni të mësoni
Atë që ju ka kaluar,
Dhe mos ngurroni kurrë
Për të mësuar, studiuar

Edhe Ti i Nderuar, perpiqu te mesosh realitetin dhe meso sepse ditet i kemi te numeruara dhe Dita qe do te dalim para Allahut xh.xh. po afrohet e kur te pyesin per shpifjet qe po i ben, athua cfar pergjegjje do ti japish?!

Nuk ka kurrfarë mirësie
Në një trup pa krye,
As nuk ka besim
Një zemër që s'ka durim.

Edhe Ti i Nderuar, behu me miresi dhe zgjeroje zemren me miresi e me durim sepse durimi eshte qelesi i Xhenetit, Allahu xh.xh. i don Durimtaret.

----------


## filon

> o Zot! Fali mekataret te cilet i kane syte e verber dhe veshet e shurdher. Amin.
> 
> 
> i Nderuar,
> 
> pergjegjjen me te mire Ty mundem me ta dhane me keto fjalet e Keshillave te Imam Aliu - Prijesit te Besimtareve te cilen Zt.Mexhidi e ka perkthyer:
> 
> Mos u frikësoni kurrë
> Nga të ligat e huaja,
> ...


ne vendin ku jetoj un ma shum se 70% e qytetarve jon bektashi e i njoh edhe ma mir se ti, nuk ka sheh ose dervish qe i ka punt keq, merren me hajmali e me magji te zez e fitojn pare shum, i shtijn myhybt e vet me ju perul babes sheh (babes ***), besimtart e ktij sekti krejt ju qojn pare shehave, mvaret se cilit sheh i beson, e a ka mekat ma te madh se njeriu me ju perul njeriut si te ishte duke ju perul zotit, ska dyshim qe ata njerez jan te humbur e mjert ata kur te dalin para Allahut diten e gjykimit..

----------


## Fakir

> ne vendin ku jetoj un ma shum se 70% e qytetarve jon bektashi e i njoh edhe ma mir se ti, nuk ka sheh ose dervish qe i ka punt keq, merren me hajmali e me magji te zez e fitojn pare shum, i shtijn myhybt e vet me ju perul babes sheh (babes ***), besimtart e ktij sekti krejt ju qojn pare shehave, mvaret se cilit sheh i beson, e a ka mekat ma te madh se njeriu me ju perul njeriut si te ishte duke ju perul zotit, ska dyshim qe ata njerez jan te humbur e mjert ata kur te dalin para Allahut diten e gjykimit..


mashAllah, jo vetem 70% por inshAllah 100% beheni Dervish ne at vend se ku jeton.Amin

Thua nuk ka Dervish qe i ka punt keq. Normal qe njeriu kur punon, edhe i ka punet mire, per kete gje mos ja ki inati askujt qe punon dhe zbaton fjalen e Allahut xh.xh. sepse puna eshte Farz, dhe njeriu qe punon, Allahu xh.xh. ate edhe e pasuron.

Sa i perket Hajmalive, te njejten gje e ka bere edhe Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. edhe Ai a.s. ka shkruar Hajmali, per kete munde te lexosh Buhariun e te ngjashem.
Sa i perket fitimit te parave, ke kujdes se cfar flet sepse Hajmalite nuk behen per te fituar para, por per te sheruar diken qe eshte nevojtar dhe per te cilen gje Shejhleret jane te njohur per te sheruar. Perndryshe, sa e sa Hoxhallare jane te cilet besa edhe neper Gazeta, Televizione e Radiokanale bejne reklama per hajmalit e tyre. Cudi qe keto nuk po i permend, por nejse.

Sa per perkuljen, edhe vete Hz.Muhamedit s.a.v.s. i jane perkule njerezit, por jo ne ate kuptimin e Adhurimit - Estagfirullah, por ne shenje Rrespekti fjale kjo e cila shume njerez nuk dine as ta shqiptojne e lere ma ta praktikojne.
Por edhe nese i perulen, te jeshe i bindur se i Perulen Zotit sepse Zoti rreflektohet edhe ne njerez! Per kete munde te lexosh Xhynejd Bagdadiun ose ibni Arebiun dhe inshAllah te hapen syte dhe meson me teper.

Po te jape keshille per hire se je Krijes e Krijuesit xh.xh. mos u thello me teper ne gjynah, por hapi syte e shiko se ciles rruge po ecish.

----------


## filon

> mashAllah, jo vetem 70% por inshAllah 100% beheni Dervish ne at vend se ku jeton.Amin
> 
> Thua nuk ka Dervish qe i ka punt keq. Normal qe njeriu kur punon, edhe i ka punet mire, per kete gje mos ja ki inati askujt qe punon dhe zbaton fjalen e Allahut xh.xh. sepse puna eshte Farz, dhe njeriu qe punon, Allahu xh.xh. ate edhe e pasuron.
> 
> Sa i perket Hajmalive, te njejten gje e ka bere edhe Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. edhe Ai a.s. ka shkruar Hajmali, per kete munde te lexosh Buhariun e te ngjashem.
> Sa i perket fitimit te parave, ke kujdes se cfar flet sepse Hajmalite nuk behen per te fituar para, por per te sheruar diken qe eshte nevojtar dhe per te cilen gje Shejhleret jane te njohur per te sheruar. Perndryshe, sa e sa Hoxhallare jane te cilet besa edhe neper Gazeta, Televizione e Radiokanale bejne reklama per hajmalit e tyre. Cudi qe keto nuk po i permend, por nejse.
> 
> Sa per perkuljen, edhe vete Hz.Muhamedit s.a.v.s. i jane perkule njerezit, por jo ne ate kuptimin e Adhurimit - Estagfirullah, por ne shenje Rrespekti fjale kjo e cila shume njerez nuk dine as ta shqiptojne e lere ma ta praktikojne.
> Por edhe nese i perulen, te jeshe i bindur se i Perulen Zotit sepse Zoti rreflektohet edhe ne njerez! Per kete munde te lexosh Xhynejd Bagdadiun ose ibni Arebiun dhe inshAllah te hapen syte dhe meson me teper.
> ...


normal qe i kan punt mir se nuk e kan dert a fitojn me haram apo me hallall, dhe njerzve qe nuk jan ne rrug te drejt, nese bejne ndonje te mir atyre Allahu at te mir jau kthen ne kete bote, dhe nuk i len asgje per ne dit te gjykimit. Sa i perket pejgamberit a.s. askush prej njerzve nuk ju ka perkul, dije qe shum gabim e ki e kujdes qa po fol, ose nese ki naj fakt dikun kallzom, e qysh reflektohet zoti ne njerz, eudhubilah, a je tu e dit qa je tu fol, kija friken Allahut, se denimi i tij eshte i tmerrshem, tka ardh udhezimi ne Kuran, merre lexo, e dije se nuk ki arsyetim diten e gjykimit kur te delsh para Allahut

----------


## injejti

> ne vendin ku jetoj un ma shum se 70% e qytetarve jon bektashi e i njoh edhe ma mir se ti, nuk ka sheh ose dervish qe i ka punt keq, merren me hajmali e me magji te zez e fitojn pare shum, i shtijn myhybt e vet me ju perul babes sheh (babes ***), besimtart e ktij sekti krejt ju qojn pare shehave, mvaret se cilit sheh i beson, e a ka mekat ma te madh se njeriu me ju perul njeriut si te ishte duke ju perul zotit, ska dyshim qe ata njerez jan te humbur e mjert ata kur te dalin para Allahut diten e gjykimit..


Mos lyp fakte nga keta se skan, 

Lyp fakt pse i shymin dritat me nje nat ne teqe , dhe qka veprojn. ( kjo asht mase e vertet, un te dergoj pa problem kur e kan at nat )

lyp fakt nga e kan alkoholin .

Lyp fakt te dehúr bajn dhiker.

Per ket arsye jan bekeshi e jo musliman.

----------


## Fakir

Faktet i keni fshire sepse nuk po ju konvenojne!!!

Perndryshe, me juve si me fol si me rrujt vo pule, njejt asht kshtu qe inshAllah don Allahi e ju udhezon e ua hap syte!

----------


## Fakir

> Mos lyp fakte nga keta se skan, 
> 
> Lyp fakt pse i shymin dritat me nje nat ne teqe , dhe qka veprojn. ( kjo asht mase e vertet, un te dergoj pa problem kur e kan at nat )
> 
> lyp fakt nga e kan alkoholin .
> 
> Lyp fakt te dehúr bajn dhiker.
> 
> Per ket arsye jan bekeshi e jo musliman.


Mir po e dishe at nate, mos ndoshta ndonje e familjes tende ka qen ashtu?! Allah Allah, Allahu te udhezofte

----------


## injejti

> Mir po e dishe at nate, mos ndoshta ndonje e familjes tende ka qen ashtu?! Allah Allah, Allahu te udhezofte


me vjen keq ne jem larg nga keto te meta 

e bajsh me shendet, llogarite ditlindjen sa e ke larg nga ajo nat.

----------


## Fakir

> me vjen keq ne jem larg nga keto te meta 
> 
> e bajsh me shendet, llogarite ditlindjen sa e ke larg nga ajo nat.


jo un i nderuar nuk po e di at nat, mirpor mbasi po e dishe ti, ateher me siguri se ti e paske datlindjen ne ate nate keshtu qe ti e bajshe me shendet e jo vetem ket, por edhe shum sende tjera qe do te vijn ngadal dale

----------


## injejti

> jo un i nderuar nuk po e di at nat, mirpor mbasi po e dishe ti, ateher me siguri se ti e paske datlindjen ne ate nate keshtu qe ti e bajshe me shendet e jo vetem ket, por edhe shum sende tjera qe do te vijn ngadal dale


kjo asht nga feja jote , 

ja pafsh hajrin se keto ndodhin ne teqe jo ne xhami.

----------

